# E32 died...why?



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

so my e32 died today in the middle of driving. everything shut down. no power what so ever. first the radio turned off, then the check engine light came on, then the gas gauge dropped to empty and it died. now i have no power at all, but i recently bought a new battery less than 6 months ago. what could the problem be..?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

First check the battery terminals, make sure they are clean and tight. Then have someone check to see if the alternater is throwing a charge to the battery.
If that checks out, check your ignition switch.

I assume you will jump it and take it to your favorite indy.

jake


----------

